# accurist shockmaster 21 jewels



## Connor stevens (Dec 30, 2017)

hello i recently acquired this watch from my granddad and would like to know a little more about it and also where i can purchase or have made a suitable glass replacement any info would be greatly appreciated thank you very much connor the dimensions for the glass are 2.3 by 2.5 cm​
​


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Hey Connor, is there something wrong with the glass ? I can't see from the photo. Is it cracked or missing completely ?

If it's just lightly scratched then it can be polished as the glass itself is actually acrylic crystal (transparent plastic, basically).

The time period is 1970s for this watch. There are a handful of other brands that produced pretty much the same design and dimensions. Some were ladies variants some were unisex, I don't think they were ever made in men's sizes.

Crystals for non-round variants are a bit harder to find as some had weird dimensions that can no longer be found nowadays...

I think I've found crystals your size on this website. https://www.cousinsuk.com/

Best to talk to a watchmaker first and see if they have one in stock or have them measure the exact dimensions of the crystal (has to be removed from the case first) and then either order it yourself or have him order it for you.


----------



## Connor stevens (Dec 30, 2017)

hi thanks for the help the watch glass is completely missing as it was dropped when there was a party at my house last year thanks for the info on the watch was hoping to get it repaired as it does mean allot to me thanks for everything connor (my granddad was really proud that the battery inside had lasted 20+ years but had a look in side and was an automatic :biggrin: )


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Isn't it a manual wind watch ? Automatics usually have AUTOMATIC on the dial.

You're welcome. Good luck with the repair.

It seems that the crystal is installed from the outside by being press fit. It's possible that it may have been glass but usually they were acrylic. If you don't manage to find one in stock anywhere you can get these custom made easily as yours was most likely just a flat piece of glass/acrylic so it won't be hard to make.


----------



## Connor stevens (Dec 30, 2017)

the watch glass now you mention it was made of some sort of plastic like thing i believe it is an automatic allthough not sure you will have to tell me but thaks fot all the advice on the watch connor


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

@Connor stevens Definitely a manual wind watch in my opinion. As regards your crystal, Sternkreuz appear to make the very size you are looking for but I think you would have to order it through a third party e.g. CousinsUK. However if you take the watch to a watchmaker, he/she will no doubt be able to source it for you and also consider having it serviced to make sure there are no inherent problems. Please don't ask me what a service would cost as I haven't got a clue. @simon2 *MIGHT* and I stress the word *MIGHT* be able to give you an idea as to cost without having the watch in hand. But given the sentimentality attached to the watch, if it were me, I would have it serviced no matter the cost.

BUT please bear in mind that Simon has had a health problem recently AND IS SUPPOSED TO BE TAKING IT EASY.
(Please note Simon that the "shouting" is aimed at you with no offence intended as we don't want to lose you :thumbsup: )

Regards

David


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Connor, your watch is a mechanical manual wind. Not an automatic. The fact that it was plastic (acrylic) is a good think and you should find a replacement pretty easy.

A watchmaker should fix you up in no time. :yes: If you want it to last you many more decades you should get it serviced as well. (cleaned and oiled, basically)


----------



## Connor stevens (Dec 30, 2017)

Thanks for the help sorry for the nagging kind regards connorConnor


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Connor stevens said:


> Thanks for the help sorry for the nagging kind regards connorConnor


 You are not nagging. As a new person to this watch world we live in, you are asking all the right questions. As the saying goes, "The only stupid question is the one you *DIDN'T* ask" :laugh:

I appreciate that you joined this forum to ask about this particular watch. However, stick around and get to know us and through your posts we will get to know you. Who knows you might even start a watch collection :laugh:

Regards

David


----------



## Connor stevens (Dec 30, 2017)

:thumbsup:


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Lovely watch. A service and a new glass would cost £45+return postage. Here if you need help. Regards Simon. Happy new year.


----------



## Connor stevens (Dec 30, 2017)

Thanks and a happy new year


----------

